# A snorkelers review of St. Thomas



## slabeaume (Nov 18, 2013)

Got back about a week ago from 9 days on St. Thomas.  We may not have had the best weather, but we still snorkeled everyday.  Some days with more success then others.  If you care to see my take on snorkeling on St. Thomas, with lots of pictures above and below water (and one day to St. John), you can check out my blog here:
http://travelingwithsue.blogspot.com/2013/11/2013-st-thomas-9-day-vacation-to-island.html


----------



## OCsun (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice blog, great pictures!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2013)

Very nice, thanks.


----------



## DancingWaters (Nov 19, 2013)

Gorgeous, what a beautiful set of pictures.  You must have lived in your bathing suits   Thanks for sharing, I felt the excitement!


----------



## bccash63 (Nov 19, 2013)

awesome pictures--thanx.  St Thomas and St johns are on my wish list.  Will have to save my Wyndham pts


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 19, 2013)

Great pictures! And I see you visited and snorkeled at Bluebeard's BeachClub.
You will be happy to know that the road to the resort was finally paved this week!
The interior of the Elysian looks very much like the BeachClub after the renovations - must have used the same supplier/contractor.

Looking forward to seeing my fish friends in January


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!  Really enjoyed your photos and comments.
Brought back memories from when we took an Alaskan Air vacation package there to the Elysian before timesharing, so that goes back quite a ways.  I took my first diving trial there at the resort.

We had visited St. John for a day from a cruise years ago, and I'd love to go back.


----------



## IreneLF (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the post and photos. Loved snorkeling there myself;  this brought back memories and mentioned places I didn't know as well as ones I do know well.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't tell you how  much I enjoyed your blog and your pictures. I've saved it for future reference as we'd love to go there sometime.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Nov 20, 2013)

Good job with the blog. Very informative with some really nice pics.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 21, 2013)

slabeaume said:


> Got back about a week ago from 9 days on St. Thomas.  We may not have had the best weather, but we still snorkeled everyday.  Some days with more success then others.  If you care to see my take on snorkeling on St. Thomas, with lots of pictures above and below water (and one day to St. John), you can check out my blog here:
> http://travelingwithsue.blogspot.com/2013/11/2013-st-thomas-9-day-vacation-to-island.html



Thank you so much for the voluminous blog with photos galore of sea life!  I loved it and will book mark it!  A great resource!


----------



## shagnut (Nov 24, 2013)

What a great blog and wonderful pictures.  It brought back many memories of my trip with my friend from hell. RIP, Kay.  Hope I don't get struck by lighting. 

I admit every time I saw pics of the black urchins with the long black spines I shuddered.  On the trip from hell I was on a snorkeling trip in St Johns and when we snorkeled a man grove I stood up when they blew the horn and stepped on one.  Back in the USA it took over 2 1/2 hours to get the spines out. It makes me want to cry  just thinking about it.   

Thanks for sharing your  trip.  Shaggy


----------



## legalfee (Nov 24, 2013)

My wife and I love, love, love your blog. We own at Bluebeards and love STT. That's some great photography there. Really enjoyed. Can't wait to get back.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 24, 2013)

Enjoyed very much - thanks so much for taking the time to post all those underwater photos. What kind of camera?

Edited to add: never mind, I looked back thru and found it: Olympus Tough Stylus TG-830, after your Canon D20 died.  Really beautiful pictures.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 25, 2013)

shagnut said:


> What a great blog and wonderful pictures.  It brought back many memories of my trip with my friend from hell. RIP, Kay.  Hope I don't get struck by lighting.
> 
> I admit every time I saw pics of the black urchins with the long black spines I shuddered.  On the trip from hell I was on a snorkeling trip in St Johns and when we snorkeled a man grove I stood up when they blew the horn and stepped on one.  Back in the USA it took over 2 1/2 hours to get the spines out. It makes me want to cry  just thinking about it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your  trip.  Shaggy



Is there a thread about what to watch out for in the Caribbean waters?


----------



## slabeaume (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  Sure wish I was there now!!!  Anyway---thought I'd let you all know that I did write to Budget Corporate and they contacted the franchise in St. Thomas.  The manager or owner, or whomever it was, agreed we should not have been charged the upgrade fee and refunded it back to us.  Unfortunately we didn't get the extra (or in this case the only driver) fee back since I had booked it on "my" credit card.    But corporate Budget also sent me a $25 voucher to use through them, too.  I'm happy with that.


----------

